# How do you store your unopened and opened freshly roasted beans?



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

As per the title, whats the best way to keep them fresh?

Spukey


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Can any of the admin/mods move this. I thought i was posting in the beans section but messed up! Apologies.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Topic moved 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Spukey said:


> As per the title, whats the best way to keep them fresh? Spukey


Keep mine in the sealable packet they came in and leave it at that. There are loads of conflicting claims when it comes to bean storage and extending the period when they can be deemed 'fresh'. For example, freezing is viewed as a no no but a detailed blind experiment conducted on Home Barista found that with some varieties, freezing didn't harm the beans according to the tasters. But there is no getting away from the fact that fresh beans are extremely sensitive to exposure to air and moisture. Beans are at their best two to four weeks after opening - after that, the staling process begins. Whatever storing process is used to extend the usability of old beans, they never have that freshly opened aroma and bloom when brewing. But, it they taste OK to the user, then fine.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for that!

What about beans that are in none resealable packets? Will rolling the top of the bag and cellotape do the trick. I have seen a few keeping their beans in a jar with a vacuum seal style top, are these good?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Spukey said:


> a jar with a vacuum seal style top, are these good?


I use one of those for everyday use. It is a stainless steel container with a flexible lid & locking arm. You press the flexi lid down onto the beans & then lock. There is another lid that fits on top of canister.

I purchased from US some time ago, cost around £20 delivered.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

For beans I have opened I use a delonghi vacuum container that has a battery powered pump that keeps it sealed, I know some people don't like them, but I find it pretty good, unopened bags stay in their original bags in a cool cupboard until required.


----------



## talktotheduck (Feb 26, 2013)

I hide my unopened bags in my sock drawer to avoid the inevitable questions about where all our disposable income goes!!...currently hiding 5 bags and I need to get to the door on Monday morning to pick up my Hasbean subscription!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Spukey said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> What about beans that are in none resealable packets? Will rolling the top of the bag and cellotape do the trick. I have seen a few keeping their beans in a jar with a vacuum seal style top, are these good?


i just fold the top of my 1kg bag down very tightly and use a strip off duct tape to finish off. I find the duct tape is re-useable.

I was storing beans in the freezer but now just store in a cool cupboard.


----------



## Godders (Dec 29, 2012)

ronsil said:


> I use one of those for everyday use. It is a stainless steel container with a flexible lid & locking arm. You press the flexi lid down onto the beans & then lock. There is another lid that fits on top of canister.
> 
> I purchased from US some time ago, cost around £20 delivered.


Like one of these? http://www.eacoffee.co.uk/ourshop/prod_2256436-AirScape-by-Planetary-Design.html

I'm considering one of these for my bean storage.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Exactly that! - Thanks for the 'heads up'. Nice to see they are available from UK.

Will probably get another to accommodate the 2 kinds of beans I have on the go daily


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Go to any supermarket and buy those glass jars that people often keep sugar in etc.. They lock air tight with a metal clasp. Only cost a couple of quid each.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/korken-jar-with-lid__0131001_PE285442_S4.JPG


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes but they lock in the oxygen contained between the beans & the lid.

For small quantities you can use a small 'Lock-n-Lock' 80 gram container, drill a pin hole in the lid, cut out a one way valve from a Hasbean type bag & fit the valve to the underside of the lid over the pinhole using packaging tape. Put enough beans into the container to well fill to top, fit the lid & squeeze out the excess air.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Is this really the first time this topic has been mentioned?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I buy my beans usually in 500g bags. Once opened I pour around half into one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guzzini-G2730-00-65-Coffee-Jar/dp/B000BSY6C4/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt a really stylish and "feely" Italian Guzzini designed vacuum storage pot. The rest stays in its valve bag in the cupboard until needed, extraneous air squeezed out.

Sad to be perving an Italian storage jar, but it has more style than I'll ever have......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

rodabod said:


> Is this really the first time this topic has been mentioned?


I'm sure it's not. I started a similar thread last week in relation to freezing beans and bean storage. In that thread there was pro and anti freezing, Pro and anti vacuum sealing as well as using the original one way valve packet the beans came in. Not to meantion the impact beans de-gassing has or doesn't have upon storage. So it's always going to be a topic of debate.

The beans I get from my local roaster come in a plastic so I've bought some re-sealable valve bags from hasbean and see how I get on. I also chucked some in the freezer to see if there's any difference.

The only thing that most people seemed to agree upon was if you can get fresh beans and use them before 3-4 weeks then don't worry about it too much. (As long as they're stored away from light and in a cool(ish) place.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

In the original bag, top rolled down to exclude air then use an elastic band to keep shut and in position. In dark cupboard in kitchen, not in fridge.

Paul


----------



## Shaun (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been storing Union beans in a cold pantry over the winter and not doing anything special. I buy a new supply every few weeks and have not noticed any decline in taste. However, with the same pantry now much warmer with spring upon us, a cool place which is not the fridge or freezer isn't so straightforward. If potatoes can grow shoots in a dark place during the warmer months, this surely does not bode well for beans. What's the accepted wisdom and should we expect a lesser life until autumn once more beckons?

Shaun


----------

